

The Physics of Sumos (A Flirtation with iPhone Game Development) - rtrunck
http://www.macresearch.org/cocoa-scientists-xxxii-physics-sumos-flirtation-iphone-game-development

======
JustAGeek
Thanks for posting! Great look into game physics as well as iPhone game
development.

